# looking for Thin EDC



## photorob (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm looking for recommendations for a thin edc knife. I currently own a Benchmade 960 and love the weight size and feel. I was also considering a Benchmade 770. I was just wondering if there are any other brands that I should consider. 

Not a fan of spyderco
Must have clip
No plastic knifes allowed.
200-300 price range
Thin is the key word as in blade and handle


----------



## Cmoore (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a contender I think:
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=KS1660TIZDP


----------



## photorob (Sep 20, 2006)

Good pick but to late already own it. I also have a chive, centofante and a mini MoJo that i'm sending back to kershaw tomorrow because the spring broke. The mini MoJo is hands down my favorite.{the older body} Even though it broke


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 20, 2006)

various william henrys or a chris reeve mnandi would fit the bill very nicely (as well as your price guidelines).


----------



## Rudi (Sep 20, 2006)

I've carried both of these (_A.G. Russell One-Hand Knife_) for years and think of them highly.
http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_type/folding/locking/a_g_russell_one_hand_knife_standard_size_with_aus8_combination_blade.html 
The small one (3/16" thick) is a great keychain knife. The large one (7/32" thick) is a fantastic pocket knife. The difference in thickness feels much greater than the measured 1/32". No matter how few or how many items share pocket space with this knife, it is never in the way when reaching for something else, and when searching for it in a crowded pocket one's fingers magically go right to it -- a useful but undocumented feature.

Additionally these knives are of a very interesting construction: just two pieces plus the pivot pin, with an ingenious locking mechanism. The lager one is also available with scales, but this makes it thicker. Mine has a damascus blade which I believe is sold out.


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Rudi,
Great suggestion! I had one of those Russells in the late 80's when they came out, awesome knife!!! I lost it years ago, been meaning to replace it ever since. cool blast from the past, how about a pic of your damascus?!


----------



## Solstice (Sep 21, 2006)

I realize that you stated that you don't like Spyderco, but you still might want to give the stainless steel Cricket a look- it's the thinnest knife I've seen, but the blade shape really packs a punch and it uses Spyderco's excellent VG-10 steel. Its a framelock with excellent fit and finish that can fit IN a standard wallet, and considering it can be had for around $40, it's quite a value. 

When you say "plastic knives," do you mean FRN handles? At the risk of violating another of your qualifications, I'll also mention the Benchmade 530 as a very thin and light knife- but you probably know about that one.

I do have a question for you though- how do you like that Titanium Leek? I'd really consider pulling the trigger on one (the Leek is one of my favorite knife designs), except that I'm not too sure I'd really like the ZDP-189 steel. I've heard it's really a pain to sharpen, especially on ceramic rods like the Sharpmaker uses. I'd love to have a Ti handle one that uses S30-V, or even H-1 to make a virtually corrosion proof knife! I guess I'll just have to settle for the G-10 scale version, unless Kershaw tries mixing things up.

Best of luck,
Jon


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 21, 2006)

I second the recommendation for William Henry knives. Their knives are not just high quality but works of art.


----------



## Isak Hawk (Sep 21, 2006)

Solstice,

I have the Ti/ZDP Leek and am VERY happy with it. I have two knives in zdp (the Leek and a Spyderco Jess Horn). I don't find it hard to sharpen at all, it just takes a little more time than vg-10/s30v. Also, I find that the burr on zdp is much smaller than on most other steels but is pretty easy to remove. ZDP-189 is my favourite steel, closely followed by BG-42. When I get a knife in H1 I suspect that will become one of my favs as well 

I wouldn't let fear of zdp stop me from getting one of those leeks if I were you, they are great. The best leek yet imo.


----------



## Scott112 (Sep 21, 2006)

I went with the Benchmade 707 for the very same reasons - very thin, lightweight, comfortable to carry, but a nice big blade. I removed the clip to make it even more thin. I hardly even know I'm carrying it.


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 21, 2006)

I know it's a BIT over the top end of the price range, but...

How about a Mnandi?

$350


----------



## Rudi (Sep 21, 2006)

mspeterson said:


> Hey Rudi,
> Great suggestion! I had one of those Russells in the late 80's when they came out, awesome knife!!! I lost it years ago, been meaning to replace it ever since. cool blast from the past, how about a pic of your damascus?!


 






and another fine thin (1/4") knife, the Benchmade Benchmite


----------



## glockboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Sebenza.


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 21, 2006)

glockboy said:


> Sebenza.



Not even CLOSE to the price range


----------



## photorob (Sep 22, 2006)

I would love to own a mnandi or zebenza, but i have a very hard time buying something i can't touch first. does anyone know were i can find a picture of a mnandi in someone's hand so i can get a reference of size.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Sep 22, 2006)

Al Mar Falcon UltraLite.

3" blade, only 1.6 oz. wt., even thinner than a BM 707, classy yet tough, about $75 at New Graham Knives online.

Recommend the plain edege over the part-serrated blade. AUS-8 steel (just a notch below the BM 707's 154 CM, but better than most) has decent edge-holding for EDC tasks. Easy to maintain on a Spyderco Sharpmaker, too.

Disappears when clipped "appendix style" inside waistband/behind your belt. Alternately, it won't be cloth-abrasive or "print" in a pocket like a poorly-concealed dildo.

Also, it won't scare the Sheeple in your workplace (unless they're incorrigibly weapons-averse Blissninnies from the Institute For Terminally Naive Bed-Wetters).


----------



## bubbacatfish (Sep 22, 2006)

KC2IXE said:


> Not even CLOSE to the price range


 
Maybe not new but if previously enjoyed is ok $285 is not unheard of for a small sebbie, shop around on BladeForums or EDCForums. I paid $330 for my large sebbie, BG-42 blade, handle slab was fizzed by Matt Cucchiara. Yeah it's six years old but it has barely been touched, it's frikkin gorgeous! Not sure I'd call it "thin" though, it's certainly not fat though.

My BM 530 has a much thinner blade & handle (albeit plastic). Not a bad knife for the money.


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 22, 2006)

photorob said:


> I would love to own a mnandi or zebenza, but i have a very hard time buying something i can't touch first. does anyone know were i can find a picture of a mnandi in someone's hand so i can get a reference of size.



Not with a hand, but a ruler (googled)

http://216.71.158.68/webcat/chrisreeveminandi.shtml

or with a 45

http://goldenloki.com/guns/Ed_Brown/kc-ss.htm


----------



## glockboy (Sep 22, 2006)

I got the small S30V one for $250  



KC2IXE said:


> Not even CLOSE to the price range


----------



## guyg (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree with the Chris Reeve Mnandi. I carry the slightly larger small Sebenza with wood scales. It was $400. (higher than your Budget) I dont buy used knives. I would go to a knife store and check one out.


----------



## photorob (Sep 23, 2006)

There are no knife stores near me that carry high end knives. It's pretty funny too, seeing as how i live in like the most populated part of the whole country and you can get just about anything around here.


----------



## Charlie Fox (Sep 23, 2006)

LEEK!


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 23, 2006)

photorob said:


> There are no knife stores near me that carry high end knives. It's pretty funny too, seeing as how i live in like the most populated part of the whole country and you can get just about anything around here.



Yeah - sad, isn't it? If your willing to make a run up to Pt Jervis, NY, there is a fairly good knife shop, plus Paragon Sporting goods in Manhattan has a nice knife collection, but EXPENSIVE


----------



## guyg (Sep 23, 2006)

FWIW, the Mnandi is the same size as the Buck 501.About the size of a small Vic. About the size of a Case 6207 Trapper, and a bit smaller than a Delica. Hope that helps.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Sep 23, 2006)

I know you posted tthat you are not a fan of spyderco's but, both the mannix and the endura are very flat. I second the call on the Almar ultralights, they make several, including Auto's in the larger version.


The MOD knives are fairly flat too.


----------



## photorob (Sep 24, 2006)

I actually planned on going up to port jervis next week sometime. My parents live up there. Thats pretty weird. I guess i'll go check it out.


----------



## steveH (Sep 24, 2006)

Check out the Buck Mayo TNT. I have lots of Benchmades, but the TNT is thin, light, and has great steel. It would make a great EDC or be a good addition to your EDC rotation.


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 24, 2006)

photorob said:


> I actually planned on going up to port jervis next week sometime. My parents live up there. Thats pretty weird. I guess i'll go check it out.



OK - It's the Army/Navy store across from the Beer Dock - over near the exit from Rt84

He has a fairly good collection

I go to Matamorras fairly often - good friend lives there


----------



## photorob (Sep 25, 2006)

KC2IXE said:


> OK - It's the Army/Navy store across from the Beer Dock - over near the exit from Rt84
> 
> He has a fairly good collection
> 
> I go to Matamorras fairly often - good friend lives there





So what knives do they have there. Is there any specialty chris reeves.


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 25, 2006)

photorob said:


> So what knives do they have there. Is there any specialty chris reeves.



Don't know about CR - If I rememeber right, yes. I know he has the typical spyderco/kershaw/buck stuff, has William Henry, Benchmade, and a BUNCH of custom stuff - it's 2 or 3 display cases of knives, and none of the cheap junk knives in those cases

Found his web site

http://www.jtknives.com/


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll second the Buck Mayo TNT recommendation. I love mine, thin, lightweight, sometimes carry it without the clip attached, either way I barely know it is there. Great knife, if I had to get rid of most of my knives, this one would be ne of the last to go. 

-Keith


----------



## photorob (Sep 26, 2006)

KC2IXE said:


> OK - It's the Army/Navy store across from the Beer Dock - over near the exit from Rt84
> 
> He has a fairly good collection
> 
> I go to Matamorras fairly often - good friend lives there



I went there today. As for a selection all they really had were a bunch of benchmades, kershaws and William henrys. I was hoping for a lot more.


----------

